# security run output: Segmentation fault (core dumped)



## dvl@ (Dec 30, 2013)

Since Dec 22, I've been getting this message in the daily 'security run output' email from one server.

The server is running FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898 and has pkg-1.2.3 installed.

At the bottom of the email, I see this:


```
zuul.example.org refused connections:

Checking for packages with security vulnerabilities:
Vulnxml file up-to-date.
Segmentation fault (core dumped)

-- End of security output --
```

On similar systems running FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898 with pkg-1.2.4_1, that message does not appear.

I just ran `portmaster pkg` so let's see what happens overnight


----------



## dvl@ (Dec 31, 2013)

And today we have:


```
zuul.example.org refused connections:

Checking for packages with security vulnerabilities:
Vulnxml file up-to-date.

-- End of security output --
```

Success


----------

